# 90 maxima auto jerking problem survey



## Sniper06 (Aug 31, 2005)

my 90 max has been doing the common jerking and rough idling problems for the past year. i know i should've gotten it looked at but i'm kind of a home mechanic myself. i've observed that the jerking happens when i'm driving on potholes or rough roads or when i try to accelerate fast(this one is rare). i've kinda found where one of the faults could be, whenever i open the fuse box on the driver side of the engine bay the engine cuts out and will almost stall. i have the impression that this might be either a bad relay for the engine cont. or a loose wiring to the fuse box.

i want other maxima drivers that are having the same problems to check if this is the same case.

the next time your car jerks or shudders, pop up your hood and open the fuse box. touch and move the relays and fuses back and forth. press them down onto the harness. then finally put back the cover. if any of these procedures makes your engine cut out, then we might have figured out this mystery.

im hoping for your cooperation
thanks


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

If it happens when you open the lid, it sounds like a wire. I would try wiggling the wires going into the relay box and see if the same results occur.


----------

